# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Laetiporus sulphureus

## Azuer

También de esta tarde, sobre una noguera viva. Es un hongo inconfundible por su forma de crecimiento y el color tan llamativo de las fructificaciones, amarillo azufre o amarillo anaranjado. 

Curiosamente, a pesar de su aspecto y de su carne fibrosa hay gente que se la come, dicen que "sabe a pollo", aunque yo nunca la he probado...  :Confused: 

Saludos.

----------

